# Help! eating toxic plants



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Three of my girls decided to take a detour on the way to the milking stand this morning. They were gorging on day lilies and lily of the valley. How much would they need to eat to hurt them?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

I think most of that depends on your goats. Lily of the valley is on the list of poisonus plants, but I've seen goats eat it and have no reprocussions. I did not see day lillies on the list, though.

I'd suggest to keep an eye on them. If they appear off at all, treat them with baking soda and/or mineral oil to get the bad stuff out. Other's may have better suggestions, though.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree, keep an eye on them for the next couple of days. Vitamin C is supposed to help with detoxifying poisons.
*Generally speaking,* if goats are already getting as much as they want of good food, they instinctively know what's okay for them and will not poison themselves.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

I have gotten a little psychotic over toxic plants because my favorite buck died last fall from eating too much sumac. I need to tell myself to relax, and just go watch my girls. And put the baking soda back out with them. It has been raining so much here I can not keep it dry. If it gets wet, they will not touch it. Thanks!

Day lilies are on some lists for goats as being toxic, but not on others.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I bet they will be just fine. 

FYI: If I have baking soda that gets wet I used to throw it out. Now i realized that after it dry out you can break it apart and they eat it again no problem. :wink:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I think they have to eat quite a bit of most poisonous plants to actually become ill. There are certain ones that are extremely toxic in small amounts (wilted cherry leaves, azalea) but most have to be consumed in large amounts to cause problems. A few bites of lily of the valley won't do any harm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...keep an eye on them for a couple of days.... :hug:


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> I agree, keep an eye on them for the next couple of days. Vitamin C is supposed to help with detoxifying poisons.
> *Generally speaking,* if goats are already getting as much as they want of good food, they instinctively know what's okay for them and will not poison themselves.


Just looking up lily of the valley and came across this thread. I thought I should wade in to say the post above was kindly meant and is not accurate; I just wanted to add this in case someone, like me, stumbled upon this old thread.

Goats, even the most well fed goats, will eat plants deemed poisonous to them. Mine will, without a doubt, beeline for the rhubarb leaves (among other things) in spite of their free choice hay. So please don't let your guard down just because your goats are well fed.

That all being said, I'm about to plant lily of the valley and hoping it will all work out.


----------

